

Robomind – introduction to the programming - belowsanity
http://educationware.net/robomind-introduction-to-the-programming/

======
pianoismyforte
This is very cool. Gives me hardcore nostalgia for the game Mindrover, where
you would build and program robots to do automated battling in an arena.

Mindrover's robot programming was based on multicomponent circuitry
connections, so the fact that robomind teaches programming fundamentals is
really cool.

